# 1939 dkw F7 conver to EV , is possible ? what cost ?



## owex (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello, 

Couple of years ago I have buyed a wreck ..... DKW F7 . most of caroserie is wood combined with steel. I guess the weight of the car is not so much . since i do not have any engine and gearbox , i was thinking maybe i can convert it to electric car . 
anyone have any ideea what parts would i need and what would be the total cost for that ?
I am ready to get dirty and do the hand work, but i have no experience and i am not a electrician 

I have most of caroserie parts, so is like a complete car with no engine and accesories. I am looking to be able to drive the car for 100 miles at a speed of 40 mph.

here are some photos with the wreck :


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Cool car!

While EV conversions may be expensive, restorations can easily be more expensive. If you clean the rust off that thing, how much will be left?

A conversion's cost depends on your requirements. How quick, how far?


----------



## owex (Mar 11, 2013)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Cool car!
> 
> How quick, how far?


I am looking to be able to drive the car for 100 miles at a speed of 40 mph.

the metal is in good shape even after sandblast


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

For that range you're probably looking at $8-10k for the battery pack, plus $3-7k for the rest depending on how much you DIY vs buy COTS.

That's after the restoration. Good to hear it's holding up.


----------



## owex (Mar 11, 2013)

Ziggythewiz said:


> For that range you're probably looking at $8-10k for the battery pack, plus $3-7k for the rest depending on how much you DIY vs buy COTS.


it is more expenceive then i have my budget for this  why is EV so expenceive ???
Can anyone please make a list of the parts I need ? using plain english that even a moron like me can understand , maybe a clear explanation of each part what is doing ?
Thank you


----------



## owex (Mar 11, 2013)

thank you , I'll do the search 
sory for asking before searching carefully , however i am sure i will have more questions after reading my search results


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

owex said:


> it is more expenceive then i have my budget for this  why is EV so expenceive ???


An EV with a top speed of only 40 mph can cost less.

Lets say, low range (30-40 miles), low power (30-40 hp), using 72v controller, used forklift motor, that can cost around 5K$


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

owex said:


> it is more expenceive then i have my budget for this  why is EV so expenceive ???
> Can anyone please make a list of the parts I need ? using plain english that even a moron like me can understand , maybe a clear explanation of each part what is doing ?
> Thank you


Battery packs usually cost ~$80-180 per mile of range. Light weight and lower speed put you at the lower end of that but long range always drives the price up.

Here are some links for starters:
Where to start
EV Wiki
Parts List


----------



## owex (Mar 11, 2013)

i have done alot of reading ....hiuuuu , this is hard . for sure is not as simple as it looks at beggining . ... 
i am pretty sure i will need ALOT of advices from experience users .
Any1 from European Union on this forum ?


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

owex said:


> i have done alot of reading ....hiuuuu , this is hard . for sure is not as simple as it looks at beggining . ...
> i am pretty sure i will need ALOT of advices from experience users .
> Any1 from European Union on this forum ?


A few. You're from Germany? 

If you want to go AC, there are still some motors and inverters for sale from the Azure Dynamics liquidation:

Inverter:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AZD-DMOC-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3cce2e887d

Motor:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Azure-Dyn...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3cce2e78cc

It's not an easy option. But if you really want AC and are prepared to learn a lot, this is a once in a very long time offer. 

I picked up a combo myself from the Netherlands. 1500km in one day. No import or export charges and no taxes. The list price or if you make an offer is what you pay. The transportation costs where my petrol and ferry.


----------

